# Skilter Filter



## Bilco (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone use a Skilter Filter? I have both the Skilter 250 and Skilter 400. Both of them are leaking on me. Does anyone else have this same trouble? If so, can it be fixed or should I look at a different filter for my salt tank?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Get a different filter and a different skimmer. Skilters are almost worthless.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree. What size tank do you have?

Kim


----------



## Bilco (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a 75gal. salt tank...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Skilters aren't worthless. They're just cheap.
If it's leaking, try resealing the hole where the motor goes, which is whre I'm guessing it's leaking


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That's why I said almost worthless.....

The filter part is okay as an hob filter but the skimmer is as good as the little hang in tank ones with the little wooden air stone. THose types of skimmers do some good but overall they aren't very good lol.


----------

